# Tightening up my BBQ sauce help.



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 11, 2021)

Can’t find Jack Daniel’s sauce any more so I figured out how to duplicate it but it’s not thick enough. Too runny. 

Any tricks to tighten it up without effecting the taste? 
Thanks.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 11, 2021)

If you're using vinegar back off on it a little. Simmering a bit to evaporate the liquid might also help.....


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Any tricks to tighten it up without effecting the taste?


You could split the batch in half or thirds , depending on how big it is . Reduce a small portion by half and add it back to the full batch .


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 11, 2021)

Good takes - thanks.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 11, 2021)

If it's tomato-based (I have no idea), you could add some tomato paste when simmering.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2021)

Many commercial sauces contain xanthan which both thickens and helps prevent separation.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 11, 2021)

Xanthan (gum) and guar gum are often used together.  Each produces a different texture (mouth feel).  Too much of either gives an unpleasant texture especially the xanthan


Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Can’t find Jack Daniel’s sauce any more so I figured out how to duplicate it but it’s not thick enough. Too runny.
> 
> Any tricks to tighten it up without effecting the taste?
> Thanks.


Care to share your recipe?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Xanthan (gum) and guar gum are often used together.  Each produces a different texture (mouth feel).  Too much of either gives an unpleasant texture especially the xanthan
> Care to share your recipe?


Overusing the xanthan definitely gives a very slimy mouthfeel. I’ve learned that a little goes a long way.


----------



## forktender (Dec 12, 2021)

Personally, I'd cook it down like mentioned above, or add a little corn starch then cook it down if your diet allows for such.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2021)

Something I learned by accident is roasted garlic will thicken and give great flavor.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 12, 2021)

More honey,  honey?


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 12, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Overusing the xanthan definitely gives a very slimy mouthfeel. I’ve learned that a little goes a long way.


Thanks Jeff
The guar gum actually smoothens the xanthan but not on a 1 for 1 ratio.  Try 1 to 1/2 xanthan to guar.
Both are potent and need far less than typical food based starches.



forktender said:


> Personally, I'd cook it down like mentioned above, or add a little corn starch then cook it down if your diet allows for such.


Corn starch (and most food starch) adds flavor. Use with caution.


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 12, 2021)

Just let it simmer a bit longer


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 12, 2021)

I don;'t know what you're using for a sweetener but some sorghum molasses would thicken it some.


----------



## forktender (Dec 12, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Thanks Jeff
> The guar gum actually smoothens the xanthan but not on a 1 for 1 ratio.  Try 1 to 1/2 xanthan to guar.
> Both are potent and need far less than typical food based starches.
> 
> ...


Corn starch does not add flavor, go put a small pinch in your mouth, it doesn't taste like anything.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Care to share your recipe?



Jack Daniels BBQ sauce appeared on the grocery shelves in several versions. We didn't care for any of them.
On top all that, Fridays Restaurants had a Jack Daniels sauce that was way different than the grocery store versions. A fantastic sauce.

Then just one Jack Daniels sauce appeared on the grocery shelf. The other versions vanished from the grocery shelf and now it was spot-on like the Fridays version.

That's the flavor I went for. My kids are crazy about that version as are my friends. I call it the Marissa version because this Hot Bartender I know loves it so much on my cherry smoked back ribs. BTW: This bar I drink for free on NFL Sunday Pot Luck and on top that people buy me drinks chits in addition so I'm money ahead bringing in my ribs. Or I was back when 3 meaty sides were $29 at COSTCO.

If I bought a case of Jack Daniels sauce from COSTCO it was around $3 per 19.5 oz bottle and an additional 4% off with my COSTCO Citi bank card.

Not available at this time so I want to brew my own. You can buy it online from Jack at a reasonable price last I checked but still more than what it went for at COSTCO and you have severe shipping charges for a full case.

I Googled and read several Jack Daniels "copycat" recipes of the internet and also took the ingredients off the Jack Daniels BBQ sauce bottle.

Most the online bootleg recipes were as usual, way, way off.
Ridiculous really. I tried brewing my own once before with the amazing but very expensive Bone Suckin' Sauce. None of the copycat recipes were anything near. It was an eye opener how bogus and ridiculous theses copycat recipes usually are.

Not saying this is spot on but this is as close as I've come so far:

1/2 Cup jack Daniels.
2 TBLspns granulated onion powder.

8 TBLspns granulated garlic.

4 cups Heinz ketchup.

1 1/2 cup unsulfered molasses (hard to find out here)

1 cup packed DARK brown sugar, (maybe 1 1/4 - you make the call)

2/3 cup apple cider vinegar

6 TBLspns Worcester sauce (or however its spelled)

3 TEAspns Kosher salt

1 1/2  TEAspn coarse ground pepper

2 TEAspns liquid smoke

1/4 cup pineapple juice

1 tablespoon mustard

3 inch line of anchovy paste (optional)

4 TBLspns Tamarind paste (most important)

1/2 to 1 can tomato paste (those small cans)

2 tsp Tabasco or Franks Red Hot sauce, more or less

Mix and gently bring to an easy boil continuously stirring until a foam appears on top, then reduce heat and low simmer for another 20 minutes. The foam means you can refrigerate it for a spell.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 13, 2021)

I remember when Friday's was using that sauce. Heck, they might still be as I haven't been in one in years.  They put it on darn near everything. I liked it on fries. And man that stuff was sticky...it got on everything within 2 feet of your plate.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 13, 2021)

I live in a small town and Walmart shows it in stock here for $4.  Might have to try some never have but admit the TGIFridays ads made it look good.  Ingredients show modified corn starch...  That said, big fan on xantham gum for this sort of thing but I use pinch or 2 that's all.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 13, 2021)

zwiller said:


> TGIFridays ads made it look good.


It is good . Never bought it out of the store . Didn't figure it was the same . I'll get some this week now . 
They sell the gift pack where my son works . Bottle of JD black with a bottle of sauce . 
I'm more of a Jim Beam guy , but I'm willing to make an exception for some good sauce .


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 13, 2021)

Yeah Jacks's a bit where some may have to acquire a taste for it.
I was sitting at a Cowboy bar in the desert and a guy came in and bought a round of Blantons shots. WOW super smooth.
Was cheap now very expensive.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 13, 2021)

The actor that played “Jonnie” in this clip used to walk to the Fridays by us and sit at a high boy table with his granddaughter for lunch once a week. 
Oh brother always someone at the bar imitating him out loud. It was really funny.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> It is good . Never bought it out of the store . Didn't figure it was the same . I'll get some this week now .
> They sell the gift pack where my son works . Bottle of JD black with a bottle of sauce .
> I'm more of a Jim Beam guy , but I'm willing to make an exception for some good sauce .


Beam guy too but rye over bourbon.  We used to have a "Roadhouse" restaurant and they had these steak skewers and rice meal that was killer.  Had a light sauce that I bet is similar to that of the Jack.



 Dive Bar Casanova
 OMG, my favorite part in the movie.  He was PERFECT!  First time I nearly p***** my pants with the pizza guy scene.  "Leave it by the doorstep and get the he!! outta here!".


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 13, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> ...............................
> 1 1/2 cup unsulfered molasses (hard to find anymore)
> .........................



Not all that hard.






						B&G Foods
					






					bgfoods.com
				



or








						Products - Grandma's Molasses®
					






					grandmasmolasses.com
				




I counted about 10 brands of unsulfured molasses at WalMart too.


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Yeah Jacks's a bit where some may have to acquire a taste for it.
> I was sitting at a Cowboy bar in the desert and a guy came in and bought a round of Blantons shots. WOW super smooth.
> Was cheap now very expensive.


Blanton's is some killer sh!t, it's one of my favorites!!!


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> Not all that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Robot or human?


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 13, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> Not all that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off the grocer shelf out here in the Southwest can be scarce - especially over the Holidays. 3 Walmarts here, none had any.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 13, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova
 thanks for the recipe post.



forktender said:


> Corn starch does not add flavor, go put a small pinch in your mouth, it doesn't taste like anything.


All tastes are different.
I can pick out corn starch by the slightly sweet and corny taste and slick to slimy mouth feel.  Reason I won't eat at most Asian buffets.
Wheat flour is very easy to pick out especially when not cooked out well.  Gravy should be smooth not chalky.
My preference for least flavor food starch is potato, but unless properly incorporated you get snotty clumps.


zwiller said:


> I live in a small town and Walmart shows it in stock here for $4.  Might have to try some never have but admit the TGIFridays ads made it look good.  Ingredients show modified corn starch...  That said, big fan on xantham gum for this sort of thing but I use pinch or 2 that's all.


Modified corn starch is an enhanced product created to survive the canning process.
Here is the odd thing, I have to drive 70 miles from home to an Amish grocery store to get a modern food product. I'll stop there and let one form their own conclusions


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 13, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Beam guy too but rye over bourbon.  We used to have a "Roadhouse" restaurant and they had these steak skewers and rice meal that was killer.  Had a light sauce that I bet is similar to that of the Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just discovered this clip:


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Just discovered this clip:



Home Alone!!!


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2021)

What's funny is an hour after I posted this, I walked into the living room and my wife is watching it on TV, this clip is actually from Home Alone 2.

*"Merry Christmas, you filthy animal!!!"*


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 21, 2021)

Correction;
8 teaspoons garlic


----------



## Plinsc (Apr 25, 2022)

How about some “angels with filthy souls” coffee








						Angels With Filthy Souls Coffee Co.
					






					awfscof.com


----------



## Ringer (Apr 25, 2022)

Xanthan gum will thicken it without changing the taste.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 25, 2022)

I personally just let simmer longer to help it reduce.


----------

